# need info on a bobcat 21a



## bearpugh (Jan 27, 2007)

its in great shape. has a nickel finish and wood grips. need a born date. serial is bcs40571u. thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

1994


----------



## bearpugh (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks. is the nickel and wood rare? all i see are blued and stainless.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

usually the number of electroless nickel versions produced is less than both blued and stainless but that doesnt necessarily mean higher value or collectors status. 

back in the early 80s to mid 90s the stainless guns were not as affordable or even available as today, so the low maintenance alternative was the nickle guns. not so much anymore.... stainless is so common that nickle is all but a memory in quality guns.


----------



## bearpugh (Jan 27, 2007)

thank you kind sir.


----------



## Smokinjoe1969 (Dec 2, 2015)

Where did you get the date sir?


----------

